# Late Fall Red Fishing Near Delacroix, Louisiana?



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

It oughta be stellar.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

hipshot said:


> It oughta be stellar.


Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Go


Thanks


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Locals r fishing trout when cooler weather Starting. They don't bother with reds much except for tournaments n tower boats.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Before y'all convince yourselves how stellar its going to be I suggest you watch what happens with the Morganza Spillway. Right now the marsh is just about totally freshwater. In fact the MS Sound salinity levels have bottomed out. Normal salinity in the summer is in the range of upper teens to low 20s ppthousand. The current reading at Grand Pass is 0.9. There have been over 100 dead dolphin and 100 dead sea turtles wash up on the beaches of MS.

Now that doesn't mean you can't catch fish. But I can tell you first hand its been tough. It will take a month or two after the spillway closes for things to even approach normal. Hopefully by November it will be back??


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

As of this morning there are 125 dead dolphin and 143 dead turtles confirmed on MS beaches. And the overall thought is that the ecological damage from this diversion is worse than the BP oil spill.

https://www.clarionledger.com/story...HPUmVxTNqSGA-1ipljRCYve29JdrdYLMZ09JtzyuYRJLw


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> As of this morning there are 125 dead dolphin and 143 dead turtles confirmed on MS beaches. And the overall thought is that the ecological damage from this diversion is worse than the BP oil spill.
> 
> https://www.clarionledger.com/story...HPUmVxTNqSGA-1ipljRCYve29JdrdYLMZ09JtzyuYRJLw


Thanks for this information. I read the newspaper article and it sure looks like a total mess. I’ll watch it closely to try and see what happens and how long it takes to recover.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> As of this morning there are 125 dead dolphin and 143 dead turtles confirmed on MS beaches. And the overall thought is that the ecological damage from this diversion is worse than the BP oil spill.
> 
> https://www.clarionledger.com/story...HPUmVxTNqSGA-1ipljRCYve29JdrdYLMZ09JtzyuYRJLw


Just read about this. Terrible


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BobGee said:


> I’m on the Heron 16 waiting list and I probably won’t have it until October. Does anyone know how the fishing for redfish around Delacroix should be the first week in November? That’s just before duck season starts.


Any updates on fishing conditions around Delacroix?


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

BobGee said:


> Any updates on fishing conditions around Delacroix?


Should be good to go. 
follow dockside live on youtube. they hit that area once in a while.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BobGee said:


> Any updates on fishing conditions around Delacroix?


Not nearly as good as last year inside, outside been good. I go weekly for trout n reds.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Not nearly as good as last year inside, outside been good. I go weekly for trout n reds.[/QUOTE
> What’s “outside” ? Where do you launch?


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BobGee said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No Bait / Lures Only said:
> ...


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Not nearly as good as last year inside, outside been good. I go weekly for trout n reds.


Where is outside? Where do you launch?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BobGee said:


> Where is outside? Where do you launch?


Redfish have been good to fair under the birds with purple live shrimp


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Yesterday sucked.
Today was awesome.
Tomorrow may suck again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Yesterday sucked.
> Today was awesome.
> Tomorrow may suck again.
> View attachment 97916
> View attachment 97918


What’s them spiky thingies for to keep fish from flopping off the deck?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BobGee said:


> Where is outside? Where do you launch?


Edge of the sound, end of main bayou. I store my boat there, in rented boat shed slip hoist. Launching at bayou terry au bouf.


----------

